# For Adoption - 2y/o Female Netherland Dwarf



## JustmeGemmy (Jun 30, 2011)

I have had to make the very difficult decision to rehome one of my bunnies, Daphne. She is a beautiful little girl, she's been speyed & vaccinated.

She can be territorial & will lunge/try to bite. She has no front teeth, these were removed when she was a baby.

I have tried to bond her twice, but failed. I'd prefer it if she could be a single bun, unless someone experienced knows they can bond her! Ideally, she needs to be an indoor bun with lots of space to run around in & a human she can bond with 

She is a feisty little thing, with a great character. She loves her food & instantly loves anyone who has some nuggets or greens! 

Her back teeth are surprisingly in good condition & my rabbit savvy vet has no concerns. She loves to eat hay, so that really helps!

Please PM me for more details. I need to rehome her quickly as her presence is stressing our other rabbit out too much & he has respiratory problems


----------

